# References Taking to Exam



## apk71 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here are a list of Books I plan on taking to the exam, depth will be in HVAC and refrigeration.

4 ASHRAE Handbooks

NFPA 90

ASHRAE Std's 15, 55, 62, 90.1

MERM

Cameron

NFPA Index

Heat Transfer Book

HVAC Book

Shigley and Mischke

NCEES sample exam

six min soultions

101 problems

Steam Data- Keenan and Keyes

Thermo Book

And a few others.

It seems like alot but better safe than sorry, some books could come in handy for only a few questions. But they should be a slam dunk.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 13, 2006)

I did MD using maybe MERM for 95% and Shigley and Mischke for 5%.

Ed


----------



## apk71 (Oct 13, 2006)

Really? Merm doesn't seem very in depth for machine design.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 13, 2006)

apk,

As long as you're familiar with them I say bring as many books as you want. I think it would be pointless to bring a book that you're not familiar with, since you probably won't have time to get familiar with it during the exam. It would suck though to know that the answers to a question or two are in the books you left at home.


----------



## apk71 (Oct 13, 2006)

I totally agree with you. I have used or are using the books I listed for work and to study for the Exam. I don't plan on trying to find an answer to some obscure question my flipping through every book I have with me, I'll know when to give in.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 13, 2006)

I did bring a whole duffle bag or two full though. I definitely recommend bringing a bunch. Who knows, towards the end while trolling through questions you strictly don't know, you might come across a book that can help you.

Ed


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 13, 2006)

Well said Ed. I did that during my practice exam and got a question right just by trolling. You never know.....


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd suggest "The Gentlemen's Guide to the Golden Age of Blowjobs".


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 17, 2006)

Sixty-ninth edition?


----------



## goldnwhite (Nov 14, 2006)

For the ME exam (Thermal afternoon), I used:

MERM

Steam Tables (Keenan, Keyes)

Gas Tables (Keenan and Kaye)

ASHRAE Fundamentals

I brought a few more, just in case, but only cracked them out of desperation for a couple of problems:

Thermodynamics text

Fluids text

Schaums Thermo

Schaums Fluids

Heat Transfer text

Machine Design text (Shigley and Mischke)

MERM Solutions

Unit Conversion book

Btw, first post here. Glad to find this site.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome goldnwhite, not many mechanicals here, nice to see a new face. I took the ME in October (HVAC). Someday we'll get our results.


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 15, 2006)

yes, welcome, and thanks for your post. i'm mechanical also. i will sit for the april 2007 exam, i'm studying to take machine design depth.

good to see another mech e.


----------



## Sschell (Nov 15, 2006)

hey, Im mech E too, I'll be taking the april 07 exam as well...

I have not decided which depth exam to take yet, But I am leaning towards machine design

I will probably study for all three afternoon sections, and choose the one I like best when the questions are in front of me... just so I can lug as many $200 books around as possible.

Any comments on Shigley VS Marks hanbook... has anyone found one much more useful than the other??


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 15, 2006)

i've heard shigley for fundamentals and marks for any 'hail mary' type questions.


----------



## RVincent (Feb 27, 2007)

goldnwhite said:


> For the ME exam (Thermal afternoon), I used:MERM
> 
> Steam Tables (Keenan, Keyes)
> 
> ...


goldnwhite,

What are the advantages of the steam tables, gas tables and ASHRAE Fundamentals that you listed above over the information contained in the MERM? I am taking the Thermal afternoon also.

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## MetroRAFB (Feb 27, 2007)

RVincent,

Those references are more in depth and easier to read (larger) than the MERM, but it's my understanding that the information in the MERM is probably adequate. I think some folks are used to using those references in lieu of the MERM and are thus more comfortable with them. I didn't take the Thermal afternoon portion though, I just saw your post and thought I'd add my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## RVincent (Feb 27, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> RVincent,
> Those references are more in depth and easier to read (larger) than the MERM, but it's my understanding that the information in the MERM is probably adequate. I think some folks are used to using those references in lieu of the MERM and are thus more comfortable with them. I didn't take the Thermal afternoon portion though, I just saw your post and thought I'd add my opinion. Good luck!


Thanks, Metro. That is my impression, too. But, it helps to hear it from others.

Regards,

Randy


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 2, 2007)

4 ASHRAE Handbooks

MERM

Cameron

Shigley and Mischke

NCEES sample exam

Six Min Solutions

Steam Data- Keenan and Keyes

Large Mollier Diagram in a 3 ring binder

NOTES (on how to apply the different formulas) in a 3 ring binder

Engineering Unit Conversions ( Huge Time Saver)


----------

